# 'Mark all topics read' at the top of each board



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

When you press this, can we please have it go back to index.php like the old site did. :?:

It's quite annoying when you skip through the site to clear away marked replies to threads you have no interest in, only to be taken to exactly the same page you just cleared! :?

Hope that made sense, just a thought....

cheers


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

yep - can be done. Will do in the next release of mods


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KevinST said:


> yep - can be done. Will do in the next release of mods


TVM


----------

